# Scott



## bassman (Jan 20, 2007)

hello everyone, just saying hello, I am totally new to routing, I bougt a cheap plunge router today just to get the feel for one, I own a laser engraver and vinyl sign shop and just want to enhance some of my sign making with the router, So I cant really help with routing but I will do my best to answer any other questions that I can.

thanks,
Scott


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Scott. Have you seen the new CarveWright or CompuCarve machines? They are something amazing and could really enhance your business. You can view them here: www.carvewright.com


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Scott

Here's one more tip , I just found a new type of bit to do signs and carving with made by Whiteside it called a Linear bit.

See links below, it's a great bit and you can use it your new router.

http://woodworkersworld.net/carving_liner_router_bit_bits.shtml
------------
http://www.precisebits.com/products...xtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch
---------
and the price is right. 

I got one last week but I have just played with just a bit and it cuts like a dream in plastic and hardwood  and it's great for fine details but I need to make a new type guide point for my fixture b/4 I can really give it a work out.

The new CarveWright system got me looking for this type of bit, it's almost the same one they use but not dead on,and it will not work in the machine because the snap in kotch is not in this one.(small ring grove in the shank)
But it looks like it will do the fine detail work the same way but it will take a be more care because it's not run by the computer on board the machine.

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Scott. Laser engraver? Is this like the Epilog?


----------

